# Shortcut für Autokorrektur?



## flashray (19. März 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich einen Shortcut bei eclipse der den ersten Vorschlag bei einem Compilerfehler übernehmen lässt?

Da in bestimmten immer wiederkehrenden Situationen man weiss das der erste Korrekturvorschlag von eclipse der richtige ist, würde ich den gerne per Shortcut übernehmen ohne auf die Maus wechseln zu müssen, um noch effizienter zu programmieren   !


Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2007)

Hallo,

Strg + 1 -> Enter

Gruß Tom


----------



## flashray (20. März 2007)

Danke, Tom!


----------

